# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة المواصفات الدولية لإدارة البيئة وتقييم الأثر البيئي تعقد في الاردن المغرب تونس

## مركزتدريب

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :

المواصفات الدولية لإدارة البيئة وتقييم الأثر البيئي 

*باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*
*تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :**تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام في كل من الاردن و اسطنبول و ماليزيا و دبي والقاهرة وشرم الشيخ و بيروت و المغرب و تونس و لندن والمانيا واندونيسيا و مدريد و برشلونة روما و فينا ولشبونة و فارنا و ستوكهولم و سنغافورا و هونج كونج و سيؤول و كندا و باريس و اثينا و اوسلو و بوخارست و يوغوسلافيا و بكين و تايلند و مومباي و البرازيل.* 
*ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :**الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com**البريد الالكتروني :* *almjdhra@yahoo.com**info@almjd-hr.com** :                   * *جوال واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255
*وفيما يلي بقية دورات الامن والسلامة العامة  :**1. دورة السلامه العامه
2. دورة امن و سلامة المباني و المنشاة
3. دورة الاسعافات الاولية و مكافحة الحريق
4. دورة السلامه و الصحه المهنيه
5. دورة الاوشا و النيبوش و الاوساس
6. دورة ادارة المخاطر و التحقيق في الحوداث
7. دورة السلامه العامه في المختبرات الكيماويه*8. دورة السلامه العامه في البناء
9. دورة ادارة الازمات الامنيه و خطة الطوارئ
10. دورة الوقاية والسيطرة ورصد المخاطر وتحليل الحوادث
11. دورة التخطيط البيئي و تقييم الاثار البيئية و قوانين حماية البيئة
12. دورة تكنولوجيا السلامة من الحريق وهندسة إطفاء الفني المتقدم 
13. دورة ادارة انظمة السلامة والصحة المهنية واعداد الخطط التنفيذية
14. دورة التحري والتحقيق الجنائي
15. دورة التفتيش والرقابة الأمنية
16. دورة التفتيش وتقييم نظم السلامة والصحة المهنية وإعداد التقارير
17. دورة التخطيط البيئي و تقييم الاثار البيئية و قوانين حماية البيئة
18. دورة ادارة انظمة السلامة والصحة المهنية واعداد الخطط التنفيذية
19. دورةإدارة الأزمات الأمنية ومهارات التفاوض الأمني
20. دورة ادارة السلامة الغذائية وتحليل المخاطر ونقطة المراقبة الحرجة
21. دورة القيادة ، التخطيط ، والمهارات التنظيمية لادارة عمليات الطوارئ والانقاذ والاخلاء
22. دورة معايير الأمن والسلامة في الموانئ البحرية
23. دورة الاستراتيجيات الحديثة لتنمية مهارات الإدراك والحس الأمني والتفكير الذهني – أمن البنوك والمؤسسات المصرفية
24. دورة الهندسة الأمنية لتأمين المنشآت الحيوية والحساسة والتخطيط لادارة الطوارئ
25. دورة النظم المتقدمة للامن الصناعى والتحقيق الفني للحوادث المهنية
26. دورة الوقاية والسيطرة ورصد المخاطر وتحليل الحوادث
27. دورة تطوير ورفع كفاءة انظمة الامن والسلامة وتنفيذ معايير الجودة
28. دورة إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية وفق أعلى معايير الجودة
29. دورة إدارة المخاطر والأزمات الأمنية – مستوى متقدم
30. دورة الأنظمة الدولية الحديثة للسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة
31. دورة المهارات المتقدمة لاخصائي السلامة والصحة المهنية
32. دورة النظم الحديثة في امن وسلامة المخازن ومناولة المواد
33. دورة الامن الصناعي والسلامة في تخزين المشتقات البترولية
34. دورة مكافحة الحريق المتقدمة Advanced Fire Fighting
35. دورة افضل ممارسات الإدارة الحديثة للسلامة الصناعية
36. دورة الاطفاء الشامل في مكافحة الحرائق – مستوى متقدم
37. دورة إدارة عمليات تدقيق نظام إدارة الصحة والسلامة المهنية
38. دورة أنظمة السلامة الحديثة ومكافحة الحرائق وخطط الإخلاء
39. دورة كتابة التقارير الفنية المتعلقة بالصحة والسلامة المهنية
40. دورة إدارة الطوارئ والسلامة العامة والبحث والإنقاذ
41. دورة تقييم وتحليل وإدارة مخاطر السلامة المهنيه
42. دورة مهارات التفتيش الوقائي في مجالات السلامة
43. دورة الكفاءة والفاعلية في إدارة عمليات الأمن الصناعي
44. دورة تعزيز جودة السلامة والصحة المهنية في أماكن العمل
45. دورة النظم الحديثة في امن وسلامة المخازن ومناولة المواد
46. دورة الحوادث الإشعاعية وطرق التعامل معها
47. دورة نظام إدارة الجودة للصحة والسلامة المهنية ISO 45001
48. دورة الممارسات الدولية للوقاية والسلامة في محطات الوقود
49. دورة إعداد الخطط الأمنية والفرضيات والسيناريوهات
50. دورة تقييم وإدارة فحوصات المخاطر الهندسية والبيئية
51. دورة مكافحة الحريق المتقدمة Advanced Fire Fighting
52. دورة السلامة والصحة المهنية في أعمال المختبرات
53. دورة افضل الممارسات في إستخدام وتخزين ونقل المواد الكيميائية
54. دورة أنظمة السلامة الحديثة ومكافحة الحرائق وخطط الإخلاء
55. دورة المواد الخطرة وكيفية التعامل معها – المستوى المتقدم
56. دورة حوادث واصابات العمل وطرق الحد منها
57. دورة تقنيات التحقيق المتقدم في حوادث واصابات العمل
58. دورة إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية وفق أعلى معايير الجودة
59. دورة إدارة أنظمة الأمن الحديثة والتعامل مع المخاطر الأمنية
60. دورة المواصفات الدولية لإدارة البيئة وتقييم الأثر البيئي
61. دورة مشرف السلامة والصحة المهنية – مستوى متقدم
62. دورة الاطفاء الشامل في مكافحة الحرائق – مستوى متقدم
63. دورة الإدارة والتخطيط والمراجعة للوقاية من المخاطر المهنية
64. دورة الأمن الوقائي والسلامة المهنية ومنع الخسائر
65. دورة تقييم وتحليل وإدارة مخاطر السلامة المهنيه
66. دورة هندسة الحماية من الحرائق وتكنولوجيا أنظمة المراقبة
67. دورة إدارة عمليات تدقيق نظام إدارة الصحة والسلامة المهنية
68. دورة التحقيق الفني والتطبيقي للحوادث في مجال الأمن الصناعي
69. دورة الامن الصناعي والسلامة في تخزين المشتقات البترولية
70. دورة القواعد الحديثة للأمن والسلامة والحماية المدنية
71. دورة فن الإدارة والتنظيم في الأمن الصناعي
72. دورة كتابة التقارير الفنية المتعلقة بالصحة والسلامة المهنية
73. دورة السلامة الوقائية ومنع الخسائر فى المبانى والمنشآت
74. دورة أمن المنشآت الحيوية 
75. دورة كتابة التقارير الفنية المتعلقة بالصحة والسلامة المهنية
76. دورة التحقيق الفني والتطبيقي للحوادث في مجال الأمن الصناعي
77. دورة المهارات المتقدمة لاخصائي السلامة والصحة المهنية
78. دورة المهارات القيادية والإشراقية في الأمن الصناعي
79. دورة الاسعاف الاولي والانقاذ في المؤسسات الصناعية
80. دورة تعزيز جودة السلامة والصحة المهنية في أماكن العمل
81. دورة المهارات المتقدمة في مكافحة الحرائق وعمليات الإنقاذ
82. دورة المهارات الإستراتيجية لإدارة الأزمات والكوارث
83. دورة إعداد الخطط الأمنية والفرضيات والسيناريوهات
84. دورة إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية وفق أعلى معايير الجودة
85. دورة الممارسات الدولية للوقاية والسلامة في محطات الوقود
86. دورة التحقيق الفني والتطبيقي للحوادث في مجال الأمن الصناعي
87. دورة المعايير الحديثة لنظم السلامة المهنية 
88. دورة الحوادث الإشعاعية وطرق التعامل معها
89. دورة إدارة أنظمة الأمن الحديثة والتعامل مع المخاطر الأمنية
90. دورة القواعد الحديثة للأمن والسلامة والحماية المدنية
91. دورة السيطرة على اخطار ومخاطر مواقع العمل
92. دورة افضل الممارسات في إستخدام وتخزين ونقل المواد الكيميائية
93. دورة الاطفاء الشامل في مكافحة الحرائق 
94. دورة معايير الامن والسلامة المتقدمة وأساليبها الحديثة
95. دورة هندسة الحماية من الحرائق وتكنولوجيا أنظمة المراقبة
96. دورة حوادث واصابات العمل وطرق الحد منها
*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

